# I'd this pleco please



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Got this from someone and they didnt know what it was. Thanks in advance!
















Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

You need better pics to id it.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> You need better pics to id it.


Will try to get better pics tomorrow! Thanks!

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Try to get it from the side and try to get the mouth.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

From those pics I'd say clown pleco


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

looks like a Peckoltia sp. to me.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

There not easy to photo, I got mine the exact same way, I've had it 2 years and the lady befor me 3, basically has outlived everyone but one orange tetra








Didn't mean to hijack at all just wanted to share


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Do these pics help?? Might just be clown plwcos. I know the original owner didnt pay that much for them

















Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I say clown pleco 

The markings on the head look like those of a clown pleco


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Jackson said:


> I say clown pleco
> 
> The markings on the head look like those of a clown pleco


+1.............................


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

90% chance its a clown pleco.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank you all for your responses!! Looks like I got me a clown pleco!!

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

They do great in colonies.

How many did you get?


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> They do great in colonies.
> 
> How many did you get?


Two. But im open to adding more at some point I suppose

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

They do great in colonies as I said, I'd suggest getting 10 more if you had the space, and if you can't get that many, maybe get 3-5. They're very attractive I find, all be it, they do a horrible job cleaning the glass (lol)


----------

